
'Flight shame' could halve growth in air traffic - dpflan
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-49890057
======
DumbUser123
Where's the outcry about private jet travel?

~~~
eesmith
Here are three:

[https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-
advice/private...](https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-
advice/private-jets-environment-carbon-footprint-climate-change-harry-meghan-
markle-a9071391.html)

> Prince Harry and Meghan Markle have come under fire for taking four trips by
> private jet in 11 days – with celebrities quick to step forward and defend
> the royal couple – while teenage activist Greta Thunberg’s decision to reach
> America via yacht to reduce her carbon footprint has drawn praise and
> censure from those on both sides of the debate.

([https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-49349566](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-49349566)
also mentions it, with "the Duke and Duchess of Sussex have faced criticism
over opting to fly to Sir Elton John's villa in Nice in a private jet.")

[http://news.trust.org/item/20190927191343-z5e0w](http://news.trust.org/item/20190927191343-z5e0w)

> Celebrities such as Britain's Prince Harry and U.S. actor Leonardo DiCaprio,
> who preach environmentalism while also taking private jet flights, have also
> been accused of hypocrisy.

[https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywood-s-
private-p...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywood-s-private-
plane-addiction-disgrace-climate-change-hypocrisy-1240212)

> The producer (and reformed jet junkie) has a message for stars and
> executives who publicly fight global warming while quietly indulging in the
> worst form of environmental abuse.

